# Lillesden School burning down?



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

"Reports of Lillesden School burning down! Not good! 

Derelict building fire - Hawkhurst near Cranbrook
Location - Hastings Road, Hawkhurst, Cranbrook
Attendance - 3 fire engines

Less Details ...
Details - firefighters are dealing with a blaze in a derelict building, the former Lillesden Park School, on Hastings Road, Hawkhurst.

Crews used one main jet, two hose reel jets and a water shuttle to contain the fire, but it is thought the building is likely to be too damaged to save.

No injuries have been reported and the cause of the fire will be investigated."

Just saw the above on facebook, has anyone else seen anything more about it? I was hoping to get here with some friends in the not so distant future


----------



## rectory-rat (Oct 12, 2012)

Reports are confirmed by Kent Fire & Rescue, so it is, sadly, official 

~RR


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

BUGGER!!

I hope it's not bad, but I've got a feeling the entire place is now gutted.

I HATE people some times :icon_evil


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 12, 2012)

*damn shame!!!!*


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2012)

Just saw it on FB. Devastated, it was beautiful.

"too damaged to save" I'm genuinely gutted.


----------



## abel101 (Oct 12, 2012)

:'( such a shame!


----------



## cuboard (Oct 12, 2012)

wow thats really sad, it has been over a year since i went looks like a return visit may be off the cards now


----------



## mookster (Oct 13, 2012)

Meh.

I'm sorry, I'm really not that sad. Or surprised.

It would have been worse had it happened years ago when there was something worth saving both inside and out, but the only thing possibly savable now even before the fire was the facade so it was all going to have to come down anyway, this has just made the developers jobs that little bit easier. There was no way for anyone to make any money on the place as it stood, derelict.


----------



## quade (Oct 13, 2012)

with all those candels everywhere inside last time i went i guess the developers had a great excuse for it to go up, im gutted as i dont feel i did it all last time due to both time and a stranger inside doing my head in..


----------



## Bones out (Oct 13, 2012)

Babies castle next, obviously........


----------



## abel101 (Oct 13, 2012)

from what I heard and have seen over FB it was one of the outbuildings which caught on fire, the main building and so on is safe


----------



## Suzy0504 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi 
This is what I read on FB about it - damn shame 

TitleDerelict building fire - Hawkhurst near Cranbrook
LocationHastings Road, Hawkhurst, Cranbrook
Attendance3 fire engines, Kent Police
Less Details ...
DetailsFirefighters are dealing with a blaze in a derelict building, the former Lillesden Park School, on Hastings Road, Hawkhurst. A single-storey annex of approximately 4 metres x 10 metres was well alight upon arrival, firefighters worked hard to prevent the flames spreading to the rest of the building.

Crews used one main jet, two hose reel jets and a water shuttle to contain the fire, but the annexe building was destroyed by fire.

No injuries have been reported and the cause of the fire is thought to be suspicious. Anyone with any information about this fire is urged to call Kent Police on 101.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 15, 2012)

+++++++++++UPDATE++++++++++++

Just seen that this place HASN'T burned down just one outbuilding near the main road, all the features we know and love here still intact-ish for how, for how long who knows


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2012)

So everyone wet themselves over nothing much then...


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 15, 2012)

And as a result someone numpty is planning a mass meet there to prove that the Urbex community is trustworthy...am I the only one that sees this as:

1. A totally moronic idea - Urbexers on mass decending on a site to show we are trustworthy
2. An idea that has impending injury/death on its footnote

Lillesden is a deathtrap now add a mass of people and there is bound to be an injury.


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2012)

From the sound of it it was photographers that caused the fire in the first place... a large number of tealights? Muppets.

This sort of 'breaking news' is best left on Facebook. I prefer facts personally.


----------



## AnnabelRT123 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Lillesden School Fire*

Hi Guys,

I visited the school grounds only last week and its only one part of the annex that appears to have been set on fire, the roof has burnt down, but the structure still stands. None of the main school has been burnt down and still has good photo potential! I got some good shots inside.

Annabel


----------

